# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 2: Hiểu Biết Chung Về Đất Nước Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 2: Hiểu Biết Chung Về Đất Nước Thái Lan
*
*Tiếp theo chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu về đất nước, con người, văn hóa, phong tục tập quán của đất nước Thái Lan, chắc chắn có nhiều điều hâp dẫn mà chúng ta chưa biết hết được*




    Thái Lan là quốc gia ở Đông Nam Á có đông khách du lịch nhất. Bạn có thể tìm thấy gần như bất cứ điều gì ở đây: rừng rậm đầy màu xanh, màu xanh nước biển trong suốt mà cảm thấy giống như một bồn tắm nước ấm hơn là bơi trong đại dương và thực phẩm như nhảy múa qua các vị giác của bạn. Kỳ lạ, nhưng vẫn an toàn; giá rẻ, nhưng được trang bị với tất cả các tiện nghi hiện đại, cho đủ mọi lợi ích và tất cả các khung giá từ du lịch ba lô tới một số trong những khách sạn sang trọng nhất trên thế giới. Và mặc dù dòng chảy mạnh mẽ của du lịch, Thái Lan vẫn giữ được tinh túy của mình, với một nền văn hóa và lịch sử riêng của mình. Nhiều du khách đến Thái Lan và kéo dài thời gian ở lại của họ, có những người không bao giờ tìm thấy một lý do để rời khỏi. Bất cứ khẩu vị của bạn là gì, họ đều biết cách tạo ra nó ở Thái Lan.
Dù vậy thì Thái Lan không phải là không có những mặt chưa tốt. Thủ đô Bangkok luôn nổi tiếng là bị tắc đường và sự phát triển quá nhanh đã làm phá hỏng vẻ đẹp vốn có của Pattaya và Phuket.


*Lịch Sử:*
   Vương quốc Thái đầu tiên có thể coi là đc thành lập ở Sukhothai vào năm 1238, đạt đến đỉnh của dưới thời vua Ramkhamhaeng vào thế kỉ 14 trước khi rơi vào dưới sự kiểm soát của đế chế Ayutthaya, đế chế này đã điều khiển phần lớn Thái Lan ngày nay và có cả Lào, Campuchia, cuối cùng cũng thu được cả những vương quốc phía bắc của Lanna. Ayutthaya bị lật đổ vào năm 1767 bởi người Miến Điện, nhưng vua Taksin đã quy tập lại và thành lập thủ đô mới là Thonburi. Người kế nhiệm của ông, Tổng Chakri, đã di chuyển dọc song đến Bangkok và trở thành vua Rama I, người cha sáng lập của triều đại Chakri vẫn cai trị tới ngày nay.
Được biết đến là Siam từ năm 1939, Thái Lan là nước duy nhất ở Đông Nam Á không là thuộc địa của những thế lực nước ngoài, và họ vô cùng tự hào về điều đó. Cuộc cách mạng không đổ máu vào năm 1932 đã tạo ra chế độ quân chủ cho đến nay.



     Trong suốt thế chiến thứ 2, trong khi Nhật Bản xâm chiếm phần còn lại của Đông Nam Á, chỉ duy nhất Thái Lan không bị xâm phạm nhờ có chính sách di chuyển chính trị sáng suốt. Trong liên minh với Nhật Bản trong thế chiến thứ 2, Thái Lan đã trở thành 1 đồng minh của Mỹ sau cuộc xung đột. Sau một loạt các chế độ độc tài quân sự và nhanh chóng lật đổ Bộ trưởng dân sự, Thủ tướng Chính phủ, Thái Lan cuối cùng đã ổn định với một nền dân chủ và nền kinh tế bùng nổ thông qua du lịch và công nghiệp. Trên tất cả là vua Bhumibol Adulyadej (Rama IX), vua trị vì lâu nhất của thế giời, ông đã có một sự yêu thương sâu sắc và vô cùng kính trọng rất lớn như một huyền thoại.

      Vào tháng 9 năm 2006, cuộc đảo chính không đổ máu nhanh chóng diễn ra và quân sự lật đổ chủ nghĩa của ông trùm Thaksin Shinawatra, được bầu cử 1 cách dân chủ nhưng Chính phủ chỉ trích rộng rãi, tạo ra một đường phân cách giữa các tầng lớp đô thị đã cai trị Thái Lan và quần chúng nông thôn ủng hộ ông Thaksin. Thaksin đã sống lưu vong và một loạt các bộ máy Chính phủ không ổn định theo sau, với sự kế thừa của ông Thaksin Thái Rak Đảng Thái và Liên minh những người hoàng tộc, bảo thủ của đảng Dân chủ bị đẩy ra phía sau hậu trường, ra ở các đường phố mà đỉnh cao là ở sân bay Bangkok bị đóng cửa và kiểm soát suốt 1 tuần vào tháng 11 năm 2008. Tính đến năm 2009, mọi thứ đã yên bình trở lại nhưng bối cảnh chính trị vẫn còn thay đổi liên tục. Việc chỉ đạo đất nước một khi nhà vua ốm yếu qua đời vẫn là một dấu hỏi.

*Chính Trị:*
    Thái Lan là một đất nước Quân chủ lập hiến, với vua là đứng đầu đất nước. Thái Lan là Quốc hội lưỡng viện, bao gồm một Thượng viện, trong đó có khoảng một nửa được bầu trực tiếp với mỗi tỉnh bầu một thành viên, và một nửa khác được bổ nhiệm bởi một ủy ban, cũng như Hạ viện được bầu trực tiếp bởi người dân. Thủ tướng Chính phủ là người đứng đầu của Chính phủ, thường là lãnh đạo Đảng có nhiều ghế nhất trong Hạ viện.



      Trên thực tế, vai trò của vua chủ yếu là nghi thức, với Thủ tướng nắm hầu hết mọi quyền hành của Chính phủ. Tuy nhiên, nhà vua và hoàng gia vẫn được bảo vệ bởi một bộ luật nghiêm ngặt và tội khi quân, trong đó quy định án tù dài cho bất cứ ai bị kết tội xúc phạm nhà vua hay bất cứ thành viên khác của hoàng gia.


*Khí hậu:*
      Khí hậu Thái Lan chủ yếu là nhiệt đới, nóng ẩm quanh năm với nhiệt độ khoảng 28-35 độ C, nó chỉ giảm đi ở những vùng núi rất xa ở phía bắc Thái Lan. Tuy nhiên một người quan sát cẩn thận sẽ để ý là 3 mùa:

- *Mùa mát:* từ tháng 11 đến cuối tháng 2, trời không mưa nhiều và nhiệt độ ở mức thấp nhất, không có sự khác nhau nhiều giữa miền nam và miền bắc và bạn chỉ cần một chiếc áo len khi đi leo núi ở phía bắc, nơi mà nhiệt độ có thể xuống 5 độ C. Đó là thời gian phổ biến nhất để thăm quan, đặc biệt là khoảng thời gian Giáng sinh và Năm mới hoặc Tết âm lịch vài tuần sau đó, khi đó việc tìm những chuyến bay và nơi ở có thể đắt và khó hơn bình thường.

- *Mùa nóng:* từ tháng 3 đến tháng 6, tiết trời Thái Lan nóng oi ả với nhiệt độ có thể tới 40 độ C. Có thể là chọn khá tốt nếu đi nghỉ ở biển nhưng không phải thời gian tốt để thám hiểm những ngôi đền ở Bangkok.

- *Mùa mưa:* từ tháng 7 đến tháng 10, mặc dù nó chỉ diễn ra chủ yếu vào tháng 9 nhưng gió mùa nhiệt đới hầu như ở khắp đất nước. Nó không có nghĩa là mưa liên tục, nhưng khi có mưa thì có thể dẫn tới ngập lụt.



        Thực tế có một số vùng không theo quy luật trên. Ví dụ như bờ biển Đông Nam Thái Lan (gồm cả Ko Samui) thì quy luật mưa lại có khác với mùa cao điểm là tháng 5 đến tháng 10 và mùa khô là tháng 11 đến tháng 2.


*Con người:*
         Dân cư ở Thái Lan chủ yếu là người Thái, mặc dù có một lượng lớn là dân tộc thuộc Trung Quốc và người lai Thái-Trung, người Hồi giáo gần biên giới Malaysia và những bộ tộc bộ lạc như người Karen và người Hmong ở phía bắc đất nước. Tôn giáo thống trị (chiếm 95%) là Phật Giáo nguyên thủy, mặc dù Khổng giáo, Hồi giáo, Thiên chúa giáo và tín ngưỡng thuyết duy linh cũng chen lấn vị trí.





*Văn Hóa:*
         Văn hóa của lục địa Thái lan bị ảnh hưởng rất lớn bởi Đạo Phật. Tuy nhiên khác với Đạo Phật ở những nước Đông Á, Phật tử Thái Lan đi các theo trường tông, được cho là gần với nguồn gốc Ấn Độ của nó và đặt một sự nhấn mạnh trên đan viện. Đền thờ ở Thái Lan được gọi là wats, rực rỡ với vàng và dễ dàng nhận dạng với các trang trí công phu, nhiều màu, mái nhà nhọn khá phổ biến và trở thành một nhà sư mặc áo choàng da cam một thời gian ngắn, thường là ba tháng mùa mưa, là một nghi thức thông thường của đoạn văn cho trẻ em là con trai ở Thái Lan và nam giới.



         Một số nghệ thuật truyền thống phổ biến ở Thái Lan bao gồm múa truyền thống và âm nhạc Thái Lan, dựa trên các nghi lễ tôn giáo. Nổi tiếng tàn bạo là quyền anh Thái (Muay Thai), nó bắt nguồn từ việc đào tạo quân sự của chiến binh Thái Lan, chắc chắn là môn thể thao bản địa được biết đến nhiều nhất.

*Lễ Tết:*
Thái Lan có rất nhiều kì nghỉ lễ, đa số là liên quan đến Phật giáo và Hoàng tộc.
- *Makha Bucha* - rơi vào ngày trăng tròn của tháng thứ tư âm lịch, thường vào tháng hai hoặc tháng ba, và kỷ niệm việc quy tụ của 1.250 người trước khi có Đức Phật, dẫn đến lễ tôn phong của họ và giác ngộ tiếp theo. Tại ngôi chùa ở Bangkok và trên khắp Thái Lan, Phật tử mang nến và đi bộ xung quanh ngôi đền chính ba lần trong một chiều kim đồng hồ.
- *Trong dịp Tết âm lịch, người Thái*-Trung rất nhiều ở Bangkok, ăn mừng bằng cách làm sạch nhà cửa và cúng tế thực phẩm cho tổ tiên của họ. Đây chủ yếu là một thời gian ăn uống no nê và phong phú. Ghé thăm khu phố Tàu ở Bangkok hoặc Yaowarat để cảm nhận đầy đủ các lễ hội.
- *Songkran* – là kỳ nghỉ thú vị nhất, lễ kỷ niệm năm mới của Thái Lan (chính thức ngày 13-15 tháng tư, ngày có thể thay đổi ở một số địa điểm). Bắt đầu nghi lễ là cuộc chiến bằng nước để rửa sạch tội lỗi của năm trước, kéo dài ba ngày. Súng ngắn nước được bán ở khắp mọi nơi. Những nơi tốt nhất để tham gia là Chiang Mai, khu vực Khao San Road ở Bangkok và nơi nghỉ dưỡng như Pattaya, Ko Samui và Phuket.
- *Loy Krathong*: là ngày trăng tròn đầu tiên vào tháng thứ 12 theo âm lịch, thông thường vào tháng 11, khi đó mọi người tiến đến bờ sông, bờ hồ hay thậm chí là bể bơi của khách sạn để thả hoa và nến trên những lá chuối nổi gọi là krathong. Krathong có nghĩa như là lễ để cảm ơn nữ thần sông đã mang cuộc sống đến cho con người. Người Thái cũng tin rằng đó là thời gian tốt để rửa trôi những điều kém may mắn và rấtnhiều người sẽ lấy một vài sợi tóc hay cắt móng tay trong lễ Krathong. Theo truyền thống, nếu bạn ước nguyện khi bạn làm lễ Krathong và nó trôi đi khỏi tâm nhìn của bạn trước khi ngọn nến cháy thì nó sẽ trở thành sự thật.



-* Lễ lên ngôi* (Mùng 5 tháng 5) kỉ niệm này lên ngai vàng của vua đương nhiệm vào năm 1950 (mặc dù vương quyền của ông ấy thực sự bắt đầu từ 09/06/1946 – đây là ông vua không chỉ là triều đại dài nhất trong lịch sử Thái mà còn là dài nhất thế giới.
-* Ngày sinh nhật vua* (Mùng 5 tháng 12) là ngày độc lập của Thái và cũng đc tổ chức là ngày của Cha, khi đó người Thái bày tỏ sự kính trọng và thể hiện tình yêu đối với đức vua của họ. Những tòa nhà và các gia đình sẽ treo cờ của vua (màu vàng và huy hiệu ở giữa) cùng với chân dung của vua. Các tòa nhà Chính phủ cũng như những tòa nhà thương mại, được trang trí rất nhiều bằng đèn. Ở khu phố cũ Bangkok, đặc biệt xung quanh khu Hoàng gia, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy rất nhiều đèn trên cây, các tòa nhà và các đường phố.
- *Ngày sinh nhật của Hoàng hậu* (Ngày 12 tháng 8) là ngày của Mẹ, cũng được tổ chức tương tự như thế nhưng ít tráng lệ hơn.


-------------------------
_Anywhere you wanto be_






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

